# fish in shock



## bettamoo (Feb 26, 2012)

i did a water change and i didnt let my fish get use to his new water and i think its in shock does anyone know what i should do


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you answer these as well to see if it may have been cases by something else?

Housing What size is your tank? What temperature is your tank? Does your tank have a filter? Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Is your tank heated? What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food What type of food do you feed your betta fish? How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance How often do you perform a water change? What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters: Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: Nitrite: Nitrate: pH: Hardness: Alkalinity:

Symptoms and Treatment How has your betta fish's appearance changed? How has your betta fish's behavior changed? When did you start noticing the symptoms? Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Does your fish have any history of being ill? How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## bettamoo (Feb 26, 2012)

well i changed his water and didnt let him get use to the water so i think hes in shock but i will answer ur question best i can hes in a 1 gallon bowl temperature about 72 78 i guess room temperature no filter just a pump not heated no other fish i over feed him i think becuz he is fat i feed him tropical flakes and blood worms like once or twice a day sometimes i change his water once a week and i change all of the water
and i just boil the water


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so you are looking at a 100% water change, completely emptying the tank washing all the decorations. House him in a container and acclimate acre this one, then a 50% you can just add the water slowly to the bowel.

You NEED a heater, unless you live in Thailand... Bettas are tropical fish and need warm water, not room temperature. It will help with them digesting food as well as strengthening their immune system.

Get better food, specially for bettas! Tropical foods are great for tetras and other fish that mainly eat plant matter but for bettas those are not at all nutritious. They eat insects in the wild and should be given fish food that contains that as the first ingredient, sometimes second. Get either Hikari, New Life Spectrum, or Omega One. Make sure you get pellets as they are much easier to control feeding amounts.

Ate you using water conditioner? Or did you forget to put it in?

He may be stressed from poor conditions, just get a suitable heater, 25 watts or less, better food, and more water changes. He should perk up after that...


----------



## bettamoo (Feb 26, 2012)

so are you saying i should change his water again and let him get use to the new water i really cant go out and buy him a new tank or anything now


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You didn't say if you were using a dechlorinator or not.. in any case, boiling the water isn't the best thing to do. Normal tap water with a few drops (according to instructions) of Prime or some other dechlorinator is essential to betta survival.

You say your fish is in shock - what is he doing that's different to normal?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think he/say is saying that you should be doing 2 water changes a week - using water conditioner. 

Why do you think he is in shock? How is he acting?

I would just let him rest. Try and keep him in a dark room and let him be for right now. Im not sure there is much you can do if he is in shock.

You don't need an air pump for bettas. They breath air from the surface. If its one of those with an air stone that makes the bubbles, you can remove it. Sometimes the bubbles stress out the betta, especially in a small tank. 

You are over feeding him though, which can eventually kill him. Flakes are pretty bad for them but if thats all you have, only feed a flake or two a day. Part of the reason flakes aren't recommended is because they are hard to get only 1 or 2 flakes out of the container, unless you use a tweezer so its easy to over feed them. Blood worms should only be used as a treat maybe once a week. A bettas stomach is about the size of its eye. Also alot of people don't feed them for a day or two each week. That helps keep them from getting bloated, and helps with the digestion. I would hold off on feeding him for a day or two. It wont hurt them, they can go weeks without food.

A heater is good too but most of the ones for a 1 gallon bowl are not adjustable and will not turn off if the water is too hot. I would think about getting something that is 2-5 gallons before a heater. Petco has some pet keepers for $10 or a storage container from walmart would work too. Not the most attractive but they are cheap and come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## bettamoo (Feb 26, 2012)

i mean temperature shock i think


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just saying you NEED some way of keeping his bowl at a constant 78, fluctuations can and will cause stress, which he may be in... Another thing you MUST have is water conditioner, fish won't survive in tap long as it slowly, but surely kills them!

A good food will allow him to have more energy, a heater will also boost his energy, and he will reward you with being happy and doing stuff for you. May not seem like Mich but their are some things that will tell you your betta likes you or doesn't even care about you. If you walk up to the bowl and he ignores you every time that isn't a good sign. If you walk up to the bowl though and he is right there, that is a good sign with his relationship with you.

Just saying there are things you can cut corners on in fish keeping, but the things I listed above are not something you might need, they are items that your fish depends on for his life. 

Also changing the water often enough is something he needs! A tank that is 5 gallons and has a filter only needs one 30-50% water change a week, no more unless the betta has an illness or something. I am not telling you your betta needs a bigger home, though he will enjoy it, the bigger the easier to maintain. If you do jeep the small bowl remember you still need to provide essential things for your fish. If you don't care what happens, you shouldn't be keeping a fish as they still require care and upkeep. (hope that doesn't come off as rude, wasn't aiming for it, if it did sorry)


----------



## bettamoo (Feb 26, 2012)

well i dont know what to do so i just took him out and put him in a small container with the same water and im goin to let him rest he seems to be doin ok now thanks for tryin to help i think its just from puttin him in new water to fast and not letting him get use to it because he was happy before


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I still say you get the essential items...

A smaller container won't really help. I would just keep his bowl dark until he is not in shock any more.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

good luck.

did you use a net? if you have his cup, next time you change the water use the cup to catch him. After the change, float the cup and add in a little of the new water ever 15 minutes or so..after 45 minutes or an hour, release the betta.


----------



## bettamoo (Feb 26, 2012)

hes doing good now i let him chill in the little cup over night in the dark and put him in new water today i guess i just have to watch putting him in the water to soon


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

bettamoo said:


> hes doing good now i let him chill in the little cup over night in the dark and put him in new water today i guess i just have to watch putting him in the water to soon



You really are not addressing the larger issues.

You *NEED*:


A heater to keep the water temperature at a constant 78-82 degrees F. 25watts or less.
To be conditioning the water that you put in when you do water changes. These water changes should be twice a week.
Better food for your betta. Try some Top-Fin Color-Enhancing Betta Pellets. They're cheap, and they are better for your betta.


----------

